# 보면 and 봐서



## lmwanttosleep

Hello people, I have some questions. Please tell me what's different between 보면 and 봐서. I try to search but don't have the answer. Thank you a lot.


----------



## Mack&Mack

Hi,

Do you have any context for the queston?


----------



## pcy0308

Hello @lmwanttosleep 
1. "보면" is conjugated into its hypothetical/conditional form just like "if one looks..." in English.
2. "봐서" translates to "because (someone) saw".


----------



## azipkaone

Maybe we can have exact meaning with full context though, 
usually "보면" is used like the sample @pcy0308's replied. 
For the "봐서" case, the meaning of "because" + "saw" can be used for it. But in this case Koreans perhaps prefer "봤으니까" for "because I have seen it" or "봤어" for "saw it"  rather than "봐서".

"봐서" is generally used like the situation below;
a : I am SO sorry. Can you forgive me? 
b : "너 하는 거 봐서" 
which means "It depends on you" 

Thank you


----------

